# Has anyone compared the Panasonic 4000 to the Epson 8500ub?



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Seems these would be close in competition and both look like winners, has anyone seen both and have time to share impressions? Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Doesn't matter now since you got the Sony does it? :bigsmile: :T


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I still wouldnt mind seeing this simply because if I dont like the Sony I am gonna go full steam ahead with one of these models. I wont know for a week or so but still would be good info all the same. I didnt check my savings account closely and see that I could have bought the Panasonic.............oh well!


----------



## blindman (Feb 5, 2010)

I came across a comparison review of the epson 8500 and the panasonic 4000 at projectorcentral
It was pretty good and a lot of good comments at the bottom of the review.

Sorry I don't think we can post links but if you can not find it and need it re-posted here. let me know.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I did finally see that comparison aswell, looks like an edge went to Epson but more features on 4000 makes it attractive too. Bottom line is nobody would hate either one and be thrilled with their purchase.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Projector technology has moved on considerably over the years and there is so many good ones to be had and for very reasonable prices too, the Epson PJ's are getting some really good feedback but then again so are the Panasonic ones too!


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

My vote would be Epson.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The Epson range seems to be very comprehensive from low end right up to high end PJ's which offer excellent performance, I was seriously considering one and may well do when I get bored of the Panasonic, the LED technology looks to be the business so maybe when that becomes more affordable...


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Seems like both are killer but I think an edge goes to Epson for picture but the extensive features in the Panasonic are very tempting. I did go in another direction but ya never know what tomorrow holds. Thanks for all the info and thoughts.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

One thing I really like about my 4000 is the auto lens memory... that feature is very nice if you have a 2.35:1 screen. Otherwise... straight out of the box lovely. :T

You might also call the guys over at Visual Apex and chat with them about the difference.


----------



## mactuna (Jun 28, 2008)

Sonnie,

One thing that makes me scratch my head a lot...how do you choose between a 2.35:1 or 1.85:1 screen ? It seems to me if ones have a 2.35 , then what to do when the movie is in 16:9 format? Do you leave the white parts visible on both sides ? Doesn't that make undesirable reflexes ?

On the other side, with a 16:9 screen, if a movie is in 2.35 format do you leave both up and down white screen parts visible ?

:scratch::scratch::scratch::scratch::scratch::scratch::scratch::scratch:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What a lot of folks do is make their own panels wrapped with black velvet and they attach those to their screen. Thus making the areas without a projected image as black as the trim on their screen.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

When I was trying to get a 4000 I had a day dream or two about having a second screen and employing that cheater mode with lense memory.......thats pretty cool and wouldnt expect that in a $2000 model.


----------



## mactuna (Jun 28, 2008)

mechman said:


> What a lot of folks do is make their own panels wrapped with black velvet and they attach those to their screen. Thus making the areas without a projected image as black as the trim on their screen.


Does that mean that people attach and de-attach those black velvet panels everytime they change the movie ? In that scenario, wouldnt it be easier to have black curtains on the side, that would close with 16:9 and open in 2.35 ?


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

The Epson 8500 UB and the Panasonic AE4000 are both magnificent projectors. Neither one is better than the other for all situations. Each of them has unique advantages. Some of those advantages may be critical to you and tip your decision one way or the other. :heehee:


----------

